# The Coastly Crew, Ripping Dirt... e style!



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

https://dirtmountainbike.com/videos/proof-ebikes-can-rip.html


----------



## kneecap (Dec 20, 2003)

Viewed that yesterday on facebook, very cool! Beautiful scenery, & the riders rip!


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Great scenery; batten the hatches.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Looks like a perfect spot for an e-bike to me - directional trails!

Exactly what I've been saying for a few months now. 

-Walt


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Did ya'll catch the disclaimer at the end?
*Please ride safe and on legal trails..
That trail looked very fun, but Specialized needs to have more involvement in their movement.


----------



## michaeldorian (Nov 17, 2006)

Agreed. I would like them to step up and take an active role in this whole thing.


----------



## mountainbiker24 (Feb 5, 2007)

Specialized will get involved when somebody else puts in the time, money, and development first. Then they'll swoop in.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

I can tell you they have in my area. Specialized sent the demo truck and met the rangers and staff at our local state park to teach them. The rangers were excited and rode the Levos. One ranger is in the process of a purchase of a Levo.

Our park has had trails for many years and now the Levo "IS" allowed on them.

I ride mine there and promote them in a safe fun way. I have never had a problem to date. Everyone I meet on the trail is very interested in the technology.

Good stuff happening here in Pa!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Are you still able to ride with the storms?


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

Gutch said:


> Are you still able to ride with the storms?


 If you mean the snow, Yes, I just go out all the time and ride. The e is teaching me a whole new type of riding. If we continue to stay well below freezing I intend to run studs. With snow covering stuff, not fun when the big ice surprise appears underneath.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

That's cool, yeah with the plus tires, it almost doubles as a Fatbike in snow. I used to live north for years, don't miss the snow! Studs sound good, never rode with them b4.


----------



## NEPMTBA (Apr 7, 2007)

It's like anything else, you just ride and learn as you go along trying different things to see what works for you.


----------



## Deep Thought (Sep 3, 2012)

Walt said:


> Looks like a perfect spot for an e-bike to me - directional trails!
> 
> Exactly what I've been saying for a few months now.
> 
> -Walt


100 percent agree. It's a simple solution for safer trails, e-bikes or not. I've ridden a few e-bikes, and while they're fun, the thought of them being on multi-directional, multi-user trails makes me shudder. Anyone who claims that wouldn't be horribly unsafe is delusional.

On trails that are uni-directional and not shared with hikers or horses, I'm all for e-bikes.



michaeldorian said:


> Agreed. I would like them to step up and take an active role in this whole thing.


What would that mean, exactly?


----------

